# tv ariels



## Mr-box (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone shed any pearls of wisdom on which digital tv ariel is worth buying, we bought an Avtex 19 tv thankfully with a built in DVD, the ariel they recommended Avtex STH1000 just wouldn`t work, everyone around was watching tele we had to watch a DVD.

Any suggestions gratefully accepted.
Regrads Rob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

The Status 530 as worked fine for us (don't confuse it with the Status 315-UFO shaped aerial which is no use nor ornament in my "limited" experience).

GOOD LUCK

530









315


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Status 530 as worked fine for us (don't confuse it with the Status 315-UFO shaped aerial which is no use nor ornament in my experience).
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Not any more Ian. With the 10x power signal strength digital switchover in full swing, the 315 saucer is fast making a comeback! The 530 is proving too sensitive in many places, experienced this only this week.


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Surprised the STH1000 didn't work for you Rob. Bought mine after reading good reports & it works well for me. Needs to be mounted as high as possible on the outside of the van & the booster feature needs to be used. Might be worth mounting it on a pole using the glazier's clamp method.

Avtex sets will power the booster themselves, but I think you need to change something in the settings menu of the TV for this to take effect.

Mark


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Status 530 every time. Contrary to popular belief as digital switchover takes place around the country the omnidirectional aerial will have more problems. With each transmitter giong to full power the chances of cross signal are increased. With a digital receiver, cross signals will cause the receiver to store channels in the wrong listing. Better to have a fully directional aerial, which will eliminate cross signal and disconnect the amplifier. Simple enough to do, just connect the RF in and the RF out together.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I've not had any problems with this yet Gerry and I have been in two areas where full power digital reception could have been, at least in theory, from two transmitters. Surely the strongest signal will prevail? 

It is still early days yet but if as you say this is the case, then in the long run it may be better in the mobile environment to go satellite? 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I know where you are comming from Gerry in that you need a lower signal level for a good picture in the digital environment than in analogue but thinking about this a bit more, the 530 is not perfect at rejecting signals from other directions to which it is pointing. Granted it is better than an omni but nevertheless it will receive lower level signals from the side and back. Will it also have the same problems in some areas if the stronger signals do not prevail? 

Is there anywhere where I can read more about this on the net?

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> Thinking about this a bit more, the 530 is not perfect at rejecting signals from other directions to which it is pointing. Granted it is better than an omni but nevertheless it will receive lower level signals from the side and back. Will it also have the same problems in some areas if the stronger signals do not prevail?
> 
> Is there anywhere where I can read more about this on the net?
> 
> peedee


Peedee,
Provided the second signal is considerably weaker than the main one then it will normally be rejected by the receiver. The problem comes when there are two signals almost equal in strength. The receiver is likely to see both signals and may then have problems knowing which to store where. Manual tuning is the only answer here. This is simple provided you are versed on how to find the UHF channels. I have written about it many times, once you have tuned correctly it will not be a problem.
Satellite may be the answer, but the quality of the programming does not IMO justify the cost of the equipment.
There is very little information about this on the Internet as it appears to be a little embarassing. Right at the moment the transmitting company is refusing to give any guidance on signal issues arising from switchover.
Gerry


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Status 530 every time. Contrary to popular belief as digital switchover takes place around the country the omnidirectional aerial will have more problems. With each transmitter giong to full power the chances of cross signal are increased. With a digital receiver, cross signals will cause the receiver to store channels in the wrong listing. Better to have a fully directional aerial, which will eliminate cross signal and disconnect the amplifier. Simple enough to do, just connect the RF in and the RF out together.
> Gerry


Interesting point Gerry and I can see your logic certainly.

A few days ago I was at my parents, my MH is there at the moment and so is their caravan. Their van has a 530 on the roof and the MH has a 315 at present. Granada is in switchover and BBC2 analogue has gone first. So we tried both and the 530 took more messing than usual and the normally useless 315 picked up straight away clearly.

I guess it is going to depend on where you are which is a complete pain in the Harris.

I agree with your point on full sat system costs. My MH has a German analogue square dish on the roof which of course is useless. I can pick up a Kathrein BAS60 square dish for about £170, not much more than a Status 530. So im thinking keep the 315 in place and then have the "squarial" with the sky box for when needed home or abroad.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, it is probably only going to occur in very few areas then. The transmitter companies may well eventually start adjusting the transmitter powers and directions of radiation if it is a real problem. I guess they won't really know the answers until more adjacent areas have been cut over.

I would still not right off the 315 just yet but I don't accept that it is more expensive to equip with satellite. There is some very cheap kit about,certainly cheaper than the 530. I do agree that free program variety is better on terrestial TV than satellite. It just depends what you want to watch as to what you do.

It would be great if the members in the areas already cut over would add their experiences here.

Mr Box if you want to equip yourself with a cheap aerial there are some suggestions >here< The ideas are every bit as good as the 530 and a lot less expensive.

peedee


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

To buy a 530 on E-Bay then sell your 315 on E-Bay gives a 'cost to change' of £30 to £40 :wink:


----------



## Mr-box (Sep 26, 2009)

*ariel info*

Hi Peedee,

Thanks very much for that advice, the wife will now have me straight out there and get it sorted, can`t miss 2 episodes of Strictly come dancing.

Regards Rob.


----------

